
imgp v2.3: Blazing fast batch image resizer and rotator - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/imgp/releases/tag/v2.3
======
apjana
### Features

\- resize by percentage or resolution

\- rotate clockwise by specified angle

\- adaptive resize considering orientation

\- brute force to a resolution

\- optimize images to save more space

\- limit processing by minimum image size

\- convert PNG to JPEG

\- erase exif metadata

\- force smaller to larger resize

\- process directories recursively

\- overwrite source image option

\- completion scripts for bash, fish, zsh

\- minimal dependencies

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/imgp](https://github.com/jarun/imgp)

